# Wireless noise cancelling headphones?



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

I like listening to music in the shop, the stereo cannot overcome the power equipment though. Also, getting headphones will be added hearing protection (I don't blast my music anyway).

Just wondering if anyone uses a wireless headphone, with noise-canceling or without, etc. and which one? I think I can get the Sennheiser wireless and it will provide enough isolation from the shop, but it is not considered "noise canceling". Seems like an expensive experiment to find they cannot isolate out the table saw or router table.

Thanks.
-Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have used them shooitng. I doubt if yoi would be very happy with noise cancelling ear muffs in a shop. They are popping off and one all the time. You'll be better off using regular ear plugs and turing up the music so you can hear it.


----------



## RickL (Aug 12, 2007)

Hand tools do wonders for listening to music  When I do use my table saw, it is usually for such a short period of time, or a few cuts it's not that big a deal if I miss a few bars of a tune. I have used noise cancelling headphones on my tractor while mowing, worked fine, but I'm not sure I could wear them for extended periods of time in the shop. My two cents. Rick


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a pair of Noise canceling headphones that I wear while I'm mowing. They are great for that but when I'm in the shop, I use all five of my senses. Well maybe not taste so much but I like to be able to hear, feel, smell and see what the tool is really doing.

Take a rip cut on the t/s for example. I can feel the saw if it starts to "grab" a little harder, I can smell if the blade is burning the wood, I can see that the wood is tight against the fence and I can hear if the motor is bogging down. All good indications of a cut that might be going astray and that I may need to stop and rethink the cut before disaster strikes.

If you had a pair then I'd say give them a try but I'm not sure that you'll like how quite they really make it.


----------

